# Are my testosterone levels low?



## Mdiesel07 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi everyone.  I have been feeling very fatigue and no ambition for sex or anything at all.  Went and had my test levels check by doctor.  The results came back and my test levels are 319 and free test levels are 9.1.  In 35. And try to be as active in gym as much as possible.  But I’m very tired a lot.   My doctor is saying I still fall in the normal range.   I thought it was very low for being 35.  I don’t know if my doctor is just tough to get TRT. Or it’s NJ statewide hard to get.  Or if I truly shouldn’t be offered it.   Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 27, 2018)

It's low enough. 

Was this a morning blood test or other? 
Also, I'm presuming diet was normal? No dieting or anything? 
How often do you train & when was the last time you trained in relation to the test?


----------



## Mdiesel07 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes was early morning tested.   Diet is decent.  I’m in decent shape. I train 3-4 times a week.  Trained night before


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 27, 2018)

Mdiesel07 said:


> Yes was early morning tested.   Diet is decent.  I’m in decent shape. I train 3-4 times a week.  Trained night before


Training the night before will absolutely lower your levels acutely. I'd personally want to do a repeat test with no training for at least 36 hours. Then, if still below 350-ish, explore further with a competent doctor.


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2018)

I felt like death at those levels and needed trt. The doctors should treat the symptoms and not your test values only. 

Because you are young they should want to rule Other causes out and potentially try other pharmaceutical intervention before trt. 

Some things that can mimick low t are:
vitamin d deficiency
hypothyroid. 

They may may want to try clomid or hcg to raise your levels. I found only test injections worked. 

Insist the doctor explore and treat your symptoms or find another doctor. 

Chances are trt would help you.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 27, 2018)

Heard the same thing from my doc.  Found another doc for trt. Felt a 100% better in all respects.  Normal on a range of numbers on paper doesn't mean normal for you.  Listen to the guys above.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 27, 2018)

A general practitioner (family doctor) can be touch and go to get trt from, and even if you do a lot of them dont understand it that well.  I looked into clinics and when none of them sounded all that great for the money they wanted i went to my pcp.  He was about half retarded about it and was going to give me what would amount to the same thing as just pissing on my foot.
I went and talked to a friend of mine at work who is a NP and told him what was going on, hes more familiar with it, and got me on a much better plan. And when i got rechecked and the levels were still on the lower side he didnt even blink at raising the dose for me.

It may take some looking around and even going to an endo doc to get what works for you.

 Now i dont have the same exp as Jin does, but i have been told my mood is much better since ive been taking it, esp by my wife.  And of course it helps out in the gym with recovery and what not.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 27, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Training the night before will absolutely lower your levels acutely. I'd personally want to do a repeat test with no training for at least 36 hours. Then, if still below 350-ish, explore further with a competent doctor.



Damn! You learn something new everyday. I got my pre-cycle blood test while hitting cardio and gym hard. I messed up?

Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 27, 2018)

Get blood work on your test levels, estrogen etc...assess lifestyle, habits, diet and sleeping pattern ..also assess mental health depression can cause these symptoms.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 2, 2019)

Complete misery in that range. I came back at 293 was and I was damn near close to
blowing my brains out.....doc said na your within range!!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 3, 2019)

JackC4 said:


> Complete misery in that range. I came back at 293 was and I was damn near close to
> blowing my brains out.....doc said na your within range!!!!!!



Doctors.........


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

JackC4 said:


> Complete misery in that range. I came back at 293 was and I was damn near close to
> blowing my brains out.....doc said na your within range!!!!!!




wow, that's crazy. They don't care. Yet they will throw out pain pills like there's no tomorrow 

they must not make off prescribed test


----------



## Viduus (Feb 3, 2019)

I’ve come full circle and decided I wish I had tried to narrow down the problem first. 

If if I could do it over again I would have started with just HCG tonsee if I could get my nuts making T again. If that worked, I’d switch to clomid tonsee if I could get my pituitary gland to send LH to my nuts. If that worked it’s then a matter of estrogen management so your pituatary gland doesn’t stop producing LH. 

Onlg if one of those steps failed would injump on TRT.

Heard this basic idea from some British guy in a podcast. Sounded like someone using science to actually find the root problem and not a clinic looking for more money or a doctor not giving a damn.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 5, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’ve come full circle and decided I wish I had tried to narrow down the problem first.
> 
> If if I could do it over again I would have started with just HCG tonsee if I could get my nuts making T again. If that worked, I’d switch to clomid tonsee if I could get my pituitary gland to send LH to my nuts. If that worked it’s then a matter of estrogen management so your pituatary gland doesn’t stop producing LH.
> 
> ...



There is a restart protocal on this very forum you can try. It has proven successful for some. Me?  I dont mind trt in any way.


----------

